# satellite dishes and air bag sensors



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2008)

LMB for a 18" satellite
Gold on small one

triple LMB 
silver on it?


----------



## Arcani (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, good to know


----------

